# Bearded Dragon has gone off all food ???



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

I have checked all the temps and they seem to be fine he is about 1.5 years old and has all of sudden gone off all food and become really lethargic ????

this started about 1 month ago and he has still not started eating really the odd locust here and there no crickets no meal worms some salad when he feels like it any ideas anyone ???

he is still a nice fat dragon with a big tail just cant figure it out 

Thanks in advance guys :no1:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

how old is his UV lamp. Could it be that this needs changing. And i know you say you checked all the temps but i would advise putting them on here, as someone will ask for them anyways. 

if it started a month ago and he hasn't really been eating then i would of had him at the vets by now. Is he pooping?


----------



## Fudgepig (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

Had the same problem with my six month old BD. Went to an exotic pet shop near me for some advise - they said its breeding season and happens to a lot. mine kept eating, but very little. they said i was lucky cus a lot of them stop and hang round the cool end a lot. not sure if this helps but if everything else is ok (still pooing, temps ok, uv ok, not loosing weight) i wouldn't worry too much. if yr still worried in a few days, a trip to the vets cant do any harm (only to yr wallet!)


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you tried changing the type of livefood? Crickets, locust mealworms? Mine went through a similar phase, set up was fine, tried everything got roaches, waxworms, moths, grubs anything I could find. Then just happened to try mealworms as a last resort and she went mental, she started to eat tonnes of them, wouldn't even look at them before? Perhaps he's bored? 

As long as he's not loosing weight I wouldn't worry too much, just keep offering and he'll probably just start eating again.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

thething84 said:


> how old is his UV lamp. Could it be that this needs changing. And i know you say you checked all the temps but i would advise putting them on here, as someone will ask for them anyways.
> 
> if it started a month ago and he hasn't really been eating then i would of had him at the vets by now. Is he pooping?


yeah he is pooping fine !

his temps are a hot side 100-105F and the cool side at about 80-85F

he is eating just very little changed his UV about 2 weeks ago


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

Fudgepig said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had the same problem with my six month old BD. Went to an exotic pet shop near me for some advise - they said its breeding season and happens to a lot. mine kept eating, but very little. they said i was lucky cus a lot of them stop and hang round the cool end a lot. not sure if this helps but if everything else is ok (still pooing, temps ok, uv ok, not loosing weight) i wouldn't worry too much. if yr still worried in a few days, a trip to the vets cant do any harm (only to yr wallet!)


think you may be right this is the closest so far I would say as this is what my local pet shop has said aswell he is eating little greens and some morio worms and is still pooping although not as often as not eating as much ??

but he isnt loosing any weight and is hanging around the cool side alot

he is also jumping around alot up the side of viv jumping for the light and that but I also think this could be down to it being breeding season and him not having a mate ?


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

Stevan said:


> Have you tried changing the type of livefood? Crickets, locust mealworms? Mine went through a similar phase, set up was fine, tried everything got roaches, waxworms, moths, grubs anything I could find. Then just happened to try mealworms as a last resort and she went mental, she started to eat tonnes of them, wouldn't even look at them before? Perhaps he's bored?
> 
> As long as he's not loosing weight I wouldn't worry too much, just keep offering and he'll probably just start eating again.


Thanks Steven he seems to like mealworms or morioworms


----------

